# Christmas giveaway



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, here's the REAL deal...

Normally I give away my prototypes and one off's at tournaments, or I give them to Boy Scouts and other youth organizations... but this year, with the whole anti-social distancing, no tournaments and no jamborees..... I've ended up with quite a few extras, some I'll keep until we do have a tournament and or a jamboree, but still quite bit more than I'll need even for that.

And since I despise the whole politically biased social media... Facebook all it's offshoots and PC minions.. I simply can't in good conscious support them in any substantial way.

So that leaves me with "The Slingshot Forum", the place I originally learned the concepts of slingology from... giving back to the one that helped so much in the first place... it only makes sense.

What that leaves us with is some pretty decent giveaways for the forum.

The picture below is what I'll be giving away over the next eight days... All I ask for in return is that you, in receiving a slingshot from me, pass on the good will and support the forum... and that means, in simple terms, give back when you have knowledge that can help another and give back if you have extra... and that's all.


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, here's the REAL deal...
> 
> Normally I give away my prototypes and one off's at tournaments, or I give them to Boy Scouts and other youth organizations... but this year, with the whole anti-social distancing, no tournaments and no jamborees..... I've ended up with quite a few extras, some I'll keep until we do have a tournament and or a jamboree, but still quite bit more than I'll need even for that.
> And since I despise the whole politically biased social media... Facebook all it's offshoots and PC minions.. I simply can't in good conscious support them in any substantial way.
> ...


How do I enter? Would love to own one of your frames and am more than willing to give back what ive learned with a handmade frame!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, you are very generous.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The first giveaway will be these 4... one to each person... all you have to do is simply ask in this thread, after this post.... I will by my own convoluted logic, pick the recipients (picks will be distilled from those who have been most helpful and optimistic already, from how I determine it to be)

To qualify, simply say "I'm in" or something to that effect below.... I'll look up your history and pick whom I wish. There may be a lot of people enter, but I'm going to pick only 4... After I say you're one of the four, I'll ask that you PM me your name and address then I'll send you the slingshot sometime in the next 48 hours or so.

This is only for today's giveaway... upcoming days will have different criteria and different ways to get the slingshot... completely and totally at my own discretion and by my own whim!

HuntMaster protos,


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yup, a. #1. Gudguy, 5 stars*****


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in,


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Are those left hand thumb support slingshots?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I would like one!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm in!!!!

Bill - thank you for your generoisty and all that you do for the slingshot community.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I would be very pleased to receive one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Does that mean ... Im late?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. I'll give YOU 5 stars for coming back here and laying out such a generous gift of thought and effort. I also don't do Facebook or any other socializing on the web other than here on the Forum. With that I award you an extra 5 stars for coming back and sharing your success and keeping it real.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm in! I would love to own one of these.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm in!

Thanks for the opportunity and your generosity!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Don’t sign me up Bill but a big thanks for all you hav given to the sport through all these years. This is again but one more thing you’ve done. Kudos!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow, how nice of you! I don't typically get along real well with thumb support frames, so I'm going to sit this first day out. I will be following though....


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I'm in, I would love one of your slingshots! You make some the best high quality frames, ever since i started shooting I've wanted a pocket predator in the family!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Ordo said:


> Are those left hand thumb support slingshots?


They are ambidextrous.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Very kind the forums awesome

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I'm in...thanks Bill


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Great idea, Bill. You've given more than most to the Forum, and now giving again. Kudos!

Edit: Just to be clear, I'm not in. I'd rather see someone who will shoot a lot more than I do get one of these great frames.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in . I love Pocket Predator frames !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr Bill is always top notch at share the wealth.who ever gets one I am sure you will like them.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm not in. I currently own one of your incredibly fine G10 slingshots and intend to buy more.*

*You've always been so generous with this Forum in every way, and I'll continue to support you.*


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Im in thanks for the oppurtunity


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i'm in. thanks mr. hays for the chance. Pocket Predator, awesome people, awesome frames.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Your a good man Mr.Hays,this is most genorous,I already own several of your frames and love each of them,so i will sit this out.Whoever does get one is going to be extremely Happy though.Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Just saw the video. I'm in!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Love the sentiment! Bill.

I'm no in.. but wish the best o luck tae awe participants!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Don’t sign me in. I try to mentor young people, and I share several things that appear in the forum. The “Hannah’s home made happiness” and the story of your daughter in the service achieving high marks in all aspects of boot camp. The Hays family are a prime example of what can be achieved if you set your mind to it and hard work


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in, please and thank you!! What a great gesture, my man!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm not in as I already have some of your fine slings and also your band sets and slingbow plates. Just want to thank you and your bride for all the goodness that you have poured into this hobby/forum.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in!! It'd be really cool to try another one of your Ott designs, I made the boy scout(OTT) out of cutting board and it works fantastic for my 1632 tubes.

Thank you for the generous offer and giving so much to the community, I know I've learned a ton from your videos.

Vince
Cheers


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm in!

Roll the dice, Bill!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm in and would like to try one of those! Thank you!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Yee haw!! Im in , OTT down south a ways


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm in as well. Always need frames to give to those wanting to learn. Thanks Bill and enjoy all your content.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

If I'm not too late, I'm in! Thank you for your generosity Mr. Hays! Thank you for the contests, giveaways, knowledge, and experience you have given to this forum! Thank you for not forgetting your roots. It's always a pleasure to see you stop by when you can, despite the busy schedule I can imagine you have with the family and your business!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in, thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I love my PP frames, and these new ones look very very cool! I'm not in- but am looking forward to ordering a Hunter 2020 soon.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I wouldn't mind receiving one.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

Count me in.

This forum and your contributions to slingshot performance and technology have been outstanding. I have been building and improving slingshots for many years, but until I happened onto this forum and your videos, that progress was slow. I've learned more in the last few years than in the previous decades.

Your products are also first rate, great designs, good materials and affordable products. The Taurus in TTF is one of the best shooters that I have. It is a pleasure to use!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay Guys... So many wonderful people and truly nice comments as well.... For this first batch of four I looked at posting histories and noticed there is also a feedback feature that gives a sort of reputation points element.... So I did it the simple way. Added the reputation points to the amount of posts to derive the 4 winners.

Now, all you new guys and older members, don't you fret... in the next rounds you will get your chance to get one too... I've got plenty to give out and some of these are going to be pretty randomized so if all you have is 10 posts and 10 reputation points (I'm setting that as the minimum) then you'll have your chance.

As for the winners of this round...

Treefork with over 37K combined points.... simply incredible. So not only is Treefork one of the very best shots in the World, he is also extremely giving in his online persona... proud to call him Friend.

MojaveMo with over 15K points... what can be said except he is always entertaining and informative and truly deserving as well.. also a Friend indeed!

Devil's Son in Law... over 12K points... again, super entertaining and informative... a great shot and a true character... another well deserving Friend

Covert 5, over 9K points... another great shooter who's always willing to put his own unique twist on things, entertaining and informative for sure... and well deserving as a Friend too...

That's it for today... Those four above listed... please PM your current mailing info and your slingshot will be off to you Wednesday or Thursday (we're babysitting Grandson right now while Kirstie works ridiculously long hours in the Emergency room, so getting to town when we want to mail stuff can be a bit iffy sometimes)

The next Slingshot will be the one shown below... and what I'm going to do is take the four members listed above off the list and randomly choose a person... So it can be anybody except those who've already won or who opted out.... So long as you say you're in then you're good to go... I'll do a video sometime during the day showing the draw.

If you haven't entered yet... now is the time to do it... before I do the draw!

This is also a HuntMaster prototype... I actually carried and used this one for about 3 months... so you'll notice little mods carved into the structure when you hold and shoot it.. I made the CAD for the model from this slingshot


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! This is gonna be a fun one to watch.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Congratulations guys on a well deserved win 
I'm in


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats to the winners


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Congratulations to the chosen ones!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations to the fine shooters who won ! I can truly say I've learned and have been entertained by all of them.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Congratulations to the four!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Man o' Man you cannot imagine how honored I am! On the flip side those metrics prove how much time I spend drifting around the Forum and playing with my slingshots. Here is a little photo of my current Pocket Predator family members. I also have a couple of PP alu-cores on the bench courtesy of the ever generous TAG. My world stays balanced by paying my happiness forward so I will add that I have given or traded around 7 PP frames to friends and family since I found you and the Pocket Predator product around 3 years ago. Your videos were the icing on the cake as it gave me confidence to send a new shooter to YouTube to learn the ropes. Anyway, many thanks for supporting the enthusiast's as you do. Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm in. Thanks for the awesome stuff you have done for our community Bill


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats everyone! Well deserved!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats to the winners.

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners - well deserved shooters who support this forum and our hobby.

Thank you again Bill for all that you do to support and encourage slingshot shooting.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey this looks like fun *I'm in!*

Thanks Bill


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! What a surprise to wake up to! Thank you so much Mr. Hays! I too am deeply honored for this gift. Your slingshots and customer service are of the highest quality and your contributions and generosity to this forum continues to educate us, challenge us, and above all upholds the spirit of this forum - the love for this sport and camaraderie! Congratulations all!

Sling-On!!!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

a special congrats to the winners


----------



## Ranger65 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, Mr. Hays. I'm not in, but remain extremely grateful for all you do and have done for this fun hobby. I enjoy all the slingshots I have purchased from you, but most of all I appreciate all I have learned from you (probably why I prefer TTF!). Blessings on you and your family.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!!! Thanks for the wonderful opportunity to own one of your prototypes!

I'm in the process of paying that kindness forward already, to a lady at work who has 2 young sons. I'm trying to get her set up for soft ammo and cold weather basement shooting.

Thanks Bill!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Bill . You have been an inspiration to myself and countless others in the community over the years . Your creative designs and ideas have influenced modern day slingshot sport . Your contests made me a better shooter and increased my joy of shooting . For this I am grateful ! :bowdown:


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats you lucky ducks!!! I can't wait to see the pics and shooting posts!!!


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm in, most definitely!! Love your slings, especially the mini-Taurus trio. Thanks for the wonderful opportunity!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

This is pretty cool of you Bill. Not in, but you're sure bringing some joy to some on the forum with this.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay Guys,

I'm going to have to put off the drawing until tomorrow... my camera is out of battery (might have something to do with a certain Grandchild punching the record button at some point during the day after I got the camera down and within reach)

But, I'll do two draws instead of the one... So in addition to the HuntMaster Proto in the green G10, I'll also be giving out the "Nuclear Tube Shooter" from when I was doing a lot of tuber designs back some years ago. Inspired by my good friend Madison Parker's Thud, I wanted the pocketability of my sideshooter designs along with the big tube shooting ability of his.... can be used with small looped tubes as well:


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Dang Bill, you have more frame designs that Cater has Little Liver Pills.

Thanks again for this generous giveaway and everything that you do for us. Whenever I have a problem with my shooting (which is most of the time!) I go back to the source of all slingshot knowledge, your How to Shoot instructions on the PP web page.

Can I have your permission to tattoo Shooting Basics #7 "Do not rush your shot" on my hold hand?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobor8Man said:


> Dang Bill, you have more frame designs that Cater has Little Liver Pills.
> 
> Thanks again for this generous giveaway and everything that you do for us. Whenever I have a problem with my shooting (which is most of the time!) I go back to the source of all slingshot knowledge, your How to Shoot instructions on the PP web page.
> 
> Can I have your permission to tattoo Shooting Basics #7 "Do not rush your shot" on my hold hand?


Sounds like a plan... make sure you take a picture and post it for all.... I think #7 is one of the top rules we all should remember


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Bill, you have more frame designs that Cater has Little Liver Pills.
> ...


Thanks, Bill! That will be one painful tat, but anything for accuracy!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll be needing the following to PM me their current address... got a little something coming your way!

Reed Lukins

Got Bands

Hoggy

Video of the draw






I'll shoot a few more shots tomorrow or the next to determine who gets the next ones...

For the final... I'm going to put up something special and not shown in the original picture... so make sure if you haven't already signed in... do so, you'll want the chance to get what I'll have for you

This is going out to one of the three from above


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

That's the most fairest method anyone could come up with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm in :headbang:


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

.Very cool, Bill! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow! Very Cool 
Thanks Bill, I love your great products. I'm a firm thumb support shooter and this is perfect 
Perfect timing for a stress filled day for me... lol. We finally saw our new house yesterday, met the current owners and had a great visit with them last night, made the offer yesterday also, bought the house of our dreams today and have been on the phone with everyone ever since... it's been the whirlwind day... lol 
Thanks so much 
Reed


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am in.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats all you lucky dogs!

And Reed, congrats on the house!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Bill-you can't believe the look on my face when I got home and saw that I won a slingshot....best news all day thanks again :bowdown:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

:bowdown: thanks mr. hays, what an honor. i will shoot it with pride, and to the best of my abilities. :bowdown:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations winners! Congratulations Reed with the double whammy! Happy sling'n!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> :bowdown: thanks mr. hays, what an honor. i will shoot it with pride, and to the best of my abilities. :bowdown:


I'm glad your number came up Hoggy. Yikes, not THAT number!!? You definitely shoot those PP frames proud! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Cool way to draw winners! Congratulations to the lucky ones!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > :bowdown: thanks mr. hays, what an honor. i will shoot it with pride, and to the best of my abilities. :bowdown:
> ...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations guys and happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Guys for the kind words.

The first batch went out today and the next should go out tomorrow or the next... just depends on if the Wife can slip off to town to get them mailed or not...

You'd think we could just send them off with our regular orders, with the mailman... but since we didn't take these as online orders the bar code isn't printed up and our mailman is weird about that... If he can just scan and go he's happy, but anything else seems to be put back a day or two at least.... and since we want these to arrive asap, we'll take them to town and mail them ourselves.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Some man bill good on you and congratulations to the winners 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The next ones to be given away are these two below...

A couple Ranger 2020 designs that are a little larger than the production model... these will be great for people with larger hands, or who want a larger shooting gap.

Also, you'll notice a couple of divot holes in each... those were for attaching a grip piece that supports the hand's webbing... I can only find one of the grip swells so if that is important to you let me know.

For these two, since they are a touch larger and therefore possibly not comfortable for those who wear a medium or smaller glove size... We'll need to make a list separate for them...

So if you want one of these, then let me know after this message and I'll put you down for it.

Don't fret if you have smaller hands... I have a few that'll be up after these two that are really to small for an XL hand and will need someone who wears a Large or below glove.

Anyway, here's the Ranger pair... the grip piece is not shown, but will be sent for one:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i'm in on the two rangers, and would like the grip piece if i win. i can shoot an HTS so i guess my hands are big enough. thanks again for the chances Mr. Hays


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Those Rangers look neat. I would like to be considered for them, thanks again for the giveaways


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Count me in on the Rangers. XL glove size here. Been known to play ping pong with my bare hands! Love these!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice slings. Count me in also. Have a wall to fill. (VBG)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Not in...... Holy cow, there's a lot of nice looking flips finding new homes. What a great giveaway, thanks again, Bill !


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Please count me in for a chance at a Ranger. Thanks!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice looking forward to see the smaller handed ones 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Got small hands also


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

count me in...I have a large hand and like that large gap...Good Luck Everyone!!

Thanks Bill

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm in! Thanks Bill for another great give-away. I have large hands and can shoot an HTS. The grip piece sounds cool, and I am in for that as well - but Hoggy called the grip piece first so I will defer to him. Maybe I can be the backup?

Thanks again and good luck to all large-paw shooters!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good for shooting fish darts and pana darts.


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Those are really great frames but my medium sized hand will not grow any bigger Good luck big handed slingshooters

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Im in! Thanks for giving back to the community, Bill.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Count me in too!


----------



## 10.1k (Aug 7, 2020)

Have I seen too late? If not cool. 
What a nice thing to do Bill and your dislike of all the social media platforms is very refreshing to hear, I was starting to think i were alone. Im more than willing to trade some of the catties ive built. See a post a few months ago where a sensible fella claimed that if he didn't use a sling for a certain period of time he gifted it to someone who would. Well im getting to that place with a few. Anyways, im in

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*(Wow, just wow! Like many geniuses, Bill Hays is modest and humble, and lets his actions speak for him. During this hellacious year, when death and depression abound ... when lockdowns, mandates, and business failures are the daily norm ... when dishonest media and phony politicians impose their little power games ... during all of this and more - BH steps up to spread needed joy and happiness among us rubber heads during the Xmas season. God bless you Bill Hays, you are a true leader.) *


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm in! Thank you so much for everything you have done for the forum, the entire slingshot community, and myself. I have learned so much from your videos and own a couple of your slings, one being a secret agent which is my favorite of all of my cattys. Good luck to all who have entered and thanks again!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *(Wow, just wow! Like many geniuses, Bill Hays is modest and humble, and lets his actions speak for him. During this hellacious year, when death and depression abound ... when lockdowns, mandates, and business failures are the daily norm ... when dishonest media and phony politicians impose their little power games ... during all of this and more - BH steps up to spread needed joy and happiness among us rubber heads during the Xmas season. God bless you Bill Hays, you are a true leader.) *


You're making me blush just a little...

Yeah, it's been a really really bad year... The company we use for injection molding was determined to not be essential so we haven't been able to get any supply for the last 9 months from them, and I think they're probably going to go out of business... With no other injection molding company within a hundred miles that can work with what we want it's forced us to look at other alternatives.. That's the biggest reason I've gotten more into CAD, CAM and machining techniques...

Because even though we're not an essential business either... it IS essential to ME and for some reason, since we're a sole proprietorship we're finding it next to impossible to get any government help... So I spent what I thought necessary and bought all the equipment and materials needed to make a go at making all our frames ourselves....

In the process of doing all this we're finally closer to fully self sufficient... meaning that if we had to, we could theoretically make or easily obtain just about everything we need locally to do what we need to be done to stay in business.

True, the initial earnings potential is not near as high as mass production like with injection molding... but we are more in control of our own destiny this way and when we finally start to make a little more money doing it this way it'll be easier to take comfort in that.

What's funny (sad), is during the heart of the pandemic when everybody was basically completely shut down (or supposed to be ;-) we had numerous offers from Chinese injection molding companies to take over and do our work for us... and for far less than what we're/were paying it get done here. So we could have gone ahead and used them, made more profit and never had a break in production and probably would be doing much better economically right now... But I just can't bring my self to that.

I'd rather go out of business altogether than go that route.... So technically I might be a "genius" IQ-wise... I can't seem to bring myself to become a business "genius" in this regard!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

OKayyy...

The list for one of the two Rangers is:

1 Hoggy

2 Raventree78

3 Palmettoflyer

4 KX4SAM

5 StringSlap

6 Vince4242

7 Tobor8Man

8 SlingDude

9 DragonEyeShooter1

10 10.1K

11 Kottonmouth

If you want to get one of the Rangers, but have not made it known... let me know before tomorrow midday, because that's when I'll do the drawing!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Fingers, eyes, and toes all crossed for tomorrow!!!! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Bill - thank you for your perspective on your business challenges and for staying true to your convictions. You are an inspiration!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe tomorrow I get blessed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *(Wow, just wow! Like many geniuses, Bill Hays is modest and humble, and lets his actions speak for him. During this hellacious year, when death and depression abound ... when lockdowns, mandates, and business failures are the daily norm ... when dishonest media and phony politicians impose their little power games ... during all of this and more - BH steps up to spread needed joy and happiness among us rubber heads during the Xmas season. God bless you Bill Hays, you are a true leader.) *
> ...


What a story Lots of ups and downs Covid is rearranging our world as we know it Its good to hear the Hope throughout what youve mentioned and is going to be an experience Nothing beats experience

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm all in thanks very much.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

That's the biggest reason I've gotten more into CAD, CAM and machining techniques... So I spent what I thought necessary and bought all the equipment and materials needed to make a go at making all our frames ourselves....

*There are two in mind that I'll order as soon as I can. It's simply win-win, as I'll then have 3 of what I consider the finest G10 slingshots available.*


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

I thought I was in must've pushed the wrong buttons....

I'm in for the Rangers if it's not too late


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm in if not too late already :thumbsup:


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I’m in on the rangers if it’s not too late. Thanks bill!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool story Bill, I think going self sustained way is the way to go. It is crazy though that you can get slingshot sent halfway around the world and it be cheaper than picking them up down the street??

Thank you for the generosity of this giveaway in a tough time for all of us, I am sure with the quality and ingenious slingshots you design you will come out on top in the end.

Cheers


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

That's awesome Bill! Being a self sufficient business of super quality products in an area where building materials abound and cheap knock offs are on every corner you are certainly going to take the lead in american made sling products not to mention you're not cutting corners and knowing your gumption for slingshots and all your products are already super top of the line I'm really excited to see what pocket predator will be putting out when everything is made in house!! Love my American made stuff!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to wait until tomorrow to do the draw... it was raining all morning and then we had Christmas concerts to go to for the kids... so I didn't get a chance today.

Tomorrow looks to be all clear to go though so I'll do it then.

The list is:

1 Hoggy

2 Raventree78

3 Palmettoflyer

4 KX4SAM

5 StringSlap

6 Vince4242

7 Tobor8Man

8 SlingDude

9 DragonEyeShooter1

10 10.1K

11 Kottonmouth

12 Kalevala

13 Spam

14 AndyPandy

15 Hoss

I'll check once more in the morning and then set up something interesting to do the draw... I'm kind of thinking FarrisWheel and matches type of thing....


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd like to be in the drawing as well, thanks Bill.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck, boys!!


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm in!! Very generous!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Bill, put me in too if it hasn't closed yet.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am in - Thanks again for this opportunity - and please - grip!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Im in, again if not too late for this one


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alrighty then, I'm getting ready to take a break and get the video done of the draw...

This is who I've got in:

1 Hoggy

2 Raventree78

3 Palmettoflyer

4 KX4SAM

5 StringSlap

6 Vince4242

7 Tobor8Man

8 SlingDude

9 DragonEyeShooter1

10 10.1K

11 Kottonmouth

12 Kalevala

13 Spam

14 AndyPandy

15 Hoss

16 Sbevans311

17 Ipdvolvoz

18 Jazz

19 SteveJ


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Anybody know when Mr. Hays is gonna do the most recent drawing?


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I just hope he is doing well


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Same here


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Was thinking the same thing. Hope you all are staying safe.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not concerned about the contest but I'm concerned about Bill, especially after his post yesterday. 
Has anyone heard from him? Hope he's not sick or anything.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm okay, just been very busy with working on slingshots... Christmas rush has been on for the last few weeks and seems to be really picking up this last week..

The video is uploading, but the winners are:

9, 12 and 20

That's Kalevala, DragonEyeShooter1 and Slingshot Seb... if you three will send me your mailing info in a PM we'll be mailing your slingshot to you on Friday.

1 Hoggy

2 Raventree78

3 Palmettoflyer

4 KX4SAM

5 StringSlap

6 Vince4242

7 Tobor8Man

8 SlingDude

9 DragonEyeShooter1

10 10.1K

11 Kottonmouth

12 Kalevala

13 Spam

14 AndyPandy

15 Hoss

16 Sbevans311

17 Ipdvolvoz

18 Jazz

19 SteveJ

20 Slingshot Seb


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

congratulations to the winners..


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good stuff bill 

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Bill, you're something else! :headbang:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! Thanks again for the opportunity, Bill!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The video is still only 15% uploaded... slow internet tonight. So I'll upload it tomorrow if I can.

The next slingshot is a smaller sized HuntMaster prototype... I have three, all just alike.

These slingshots would be best for people with hands that fit smaller than XL glove size... my size is XXL glove for some gloves and XL for most the rest, and these are to small for me to shoot comfortably... although in a pinch I could make it work if I simply had to.

So if you wear Large or smaller gloves, these will probably be the best for you...

After this post, post if you want to get one of the three that will be given away!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good man bill I'm in for one of these 

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I would love to be in on one, Bill.

Merry Christmas to You and Yours!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! Bill you are a super good human being. Restores some of my faith in mankind.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Please put me in. Thanks!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm definitely in on this one. Thanks again for the opportunity Bill.


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Im in

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm all in, thanks Bill.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I’m in for that one bill, thanks for another chance


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

I’d love to be in, thank you for the chance


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners!

I would like to be in on this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I am in!

Congrats to the winners.

Thank you again Bill for this and all that you do for the community. Great to hear that your are busy with Christmas orders.

Stay well.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the chance to participate, congratulations to the winners. You are a solid dude Bill, you run a good operation


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the link to the draw video... remember, I'm uploading it still, so it might not come up for a couple hours... as my internet is going about half the speed of smell right now....


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That was fun


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I’m in for this one too, thank you.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That's another one I'd like to try I'm in.Liked the video and the way your cot follows you that speaks to your good natures mostcats won't do that!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats to the winners on the Rangers


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i'm in for this one too.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I would like to get another go at this one if I can.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I am in Bill. Glad you're so busy this holiday season.

Cheers


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in if not to late

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, please put me in also.

And thank you for what you are doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats awesome!

I'm in


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm like a kid at Christmas, Bill!

Please put me in for one of the smaller Huntmasters!

Thanks again!


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity.

I like the random selection process.

Count me in for the smaller stuff.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Neat video and some good shooting as well.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations to you guys that won!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm in as well! Best of luck to all, and huge Thanks to Bill!!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Can't resist this one... I'm in too, please


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> Here's the link to the draw video... remember, I'm uploading it still, so it might not come up for a couple hours... as my internet is going about half the speed of smell right now....


That is Classic! What a great way to choose. The forks you are giving away look very similar to The Black Panther that I sent back to you. I would like to try a smaller version. Thank You for your generosity to this forum, you have many fans here.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Oooh, I would love to have a chance at one of those! I am in. Thanks!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> I'm okay, just been very busy with working on slingshots... Christmas rush has been on for the last few weeks and seems to be really picking up this last week..
> 
> The video is uploading, but the winners are:
> 
> ...


Thank You very much Bill and Congrats to other winners too !!!


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

WooHoo! That was fun!

Congrats to the winners!

I'm in for the next drawing...shot....spin...

Thanks Bill


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations all! Heck of a contest Mr.Hays!


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Very generous of you. I like your "pay it forward" I just got back into shooting my slingshots and would like a crack at one of your offerings.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Slide-Easy said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the link to the draw video... remember, I'm uploading it still, so it might not come up for a couple hours... as my internet is going about half the speed of smell right now....
> ...


Thank you very much... and I haven't forgotten, I do need to get your end of the trade finished up too... my goal is to get it to you before Christmas. I've just been so swamped lately that when I do have a free moment, I fall asleep!

Usually the week before Christmas is fairly light by comparison, so I should be able to get to finishing yours very soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, on this round I've got...

So far:

1 Bingo

2 Slide Easy

3 String Slap

4 Kottonmouth

5 Adam2

6 Hoss

7 AndyPandy

8 Court215

9 HarryKnuckles

10 Tobor8Man

11 RavenTree78

12 PalmettoFlyer

13 RoyLeonard

14 Hoggy

15 Ipdvolvoz

16 Vince4242

17 Stankard757

18 KX4SM

19 MattWalt

20 KawKan

21 ZippyBands

22 SlingDude

23 CrazyCanuck

24 MISling

25 Spam

26 Skarrd

27 BooBoo

I'm going to try and do the draw Friday midday... so if you want in and haven't said so yet... well you know the rest!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations to all the winners! Good luck to all on the next round! Awesome ways to choose Mr. Hays and your generosity is unmatched!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


Bill, do me a favor, take the that time and do something for yourself or your family. I am in no rush and my cup is running over. I thank you for the update, the trade and your kindness.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to be in the drawing please.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I would like to be in if still possible

Thanks Bill and Daranda for everything you've done for this sport, and Merry Christmas to all .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

many thanks for the contests, Mr. Hays. i apologize for being in each one, but i just couln't help myself, hoggy wild


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated list for this draw:

1 Bingo

2 Slide Easy

3 String Slap

4 Kottonmouth

5 Adam2

6 Hoss

7 AndyPandy

8 Court215

9 HarryKnuckles

10 Tobor8Man

11 RavenTree78

12 PalmettoFlyer

13 RoyLeonard

14 Hoggy

15 Ipdvolvoz

16 Vince4242

17 Stankard757

18 KX4SM

19 MattWalt

20 KawKan

21 ZippyBands

22 SlingDude

23 CrazyCanuck

24 MISling

25 Spam

26 Skarrd

27 BooBoo

28 Ghost311/8541

29 Sling-N-Shot

30 Jazz

The prize, one of the three of the smaller version prototype for the HuntMaster:










Disclaimer:

Prototypes are merely working, functional models of a design.... they are not polished and prettied up like a production piece, plus they will be varying in size and shape from the final production piece... I generally make many prototypes of my actual production pieces so that I can get a better idea of fit and feel before settling on a final design.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck, y'all !!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Gd luck guy guys 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

And if luck doesnt work PayPal will. I think the final production models are available on his website...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

If not too late, I am in, thanks anyway!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I did the draw for the last round and the numbers were 3, 9, and 25... I just haven't been able to get the darn thing (video) uploaded yet... I don't know about you, but we've had some serious internet bandwidth problems the last few weeks...

I'll upload the video when the connection is stable and long lasting enough.

The next draw will be for one of the two shown below... if you have a medium to large hand size... these are probably best for you... if your handsize is smaller, that would be okay too... but if you wear a XXL glove... these will probably be a touch to small, but you could still use it in a pinch.

Both are ballistic grade black G10... it's just that one never actually got used, so it's still gray looking because no oils from hands or finishing took place on it


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Congrats to the winners. Thanks for all the drawings Mr. Hays


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Please put me in for this draw. And thanks for doing this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm in again, thanks


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Please enter me in the drawing, thanks Bill.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for all these chances!!!! I'm in on this one! Thanks again


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Congrats guys well in bill  count me in again please bill 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am in on this one as well...


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners.

Please keep me in for the next round, thanks.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Congratulations and thank you Mr Bill for the opportunity I think I am going to sit the next round out but good luck fellows.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd love to be in on this one too, that looks right up my alley. Thank you again for the opportunity!
Congratulations to last rounds winners!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats Guys!!

I'm in for the next round. Mr. Hays

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Count Me In! And congratulations to the three who won the last round.

Cheers


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!

I am in for the next round - thanks!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Well if I'm not mistaken, I think I won one of these! Thank you so much Bill for the opportunity and your generosity!

Congrats to the other winners!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm in gotta keep trying! Congratulations to all the winners and Thank you for all your work and dedication!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

congratulations to the winners


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! Thanks for doing this giveaway! Im in.
My rant about anything internet is, we dont pay to hear the radio when we buy a radio. Why do we have to pay for the internet.
The computer ,yes. The phone, yes. The radio, yes.
But why do we have to pay to watch the blue circle of death go round and round.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow! Thank you, Mr.Hayes. I can't believe I won one of these.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I am in (again)!

Thank you Bill for your generosity.

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!

Please put my name back in the hat.

The suspense has me on the edge of my seat!

Thanks, Bill!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I guessing I am late. Cass


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Bill, I feel like I am at Atlantic City back when I was stationed at Great Egg inlet. Please let me in on this one.

:bouncy:


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

WooHoo! Thanks Bill and congrats to the other winners :looney:

I'm out for the next one but I'll be watching

Spam :alky:


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I just realized that I lost by 1/2....ant't that some shin-dig-ity.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

TLDR Are any a right hand hold?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Third time the charm, I’m in again. Thanks for the chance bill!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't deserve it but anyhow I'm in!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

So close! Congrats to the winners.

I am in for this next round as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I'd love another chance at one of these. In for this round, please


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I recently received my HuntMaster Prototype in the mail just in time for the holidays! Awesome and comfy frame both in thumb support and in pinch grip! I killed a can with it and I recently used it for one of my giveaways!

Thanks so much Mr. Hays and Daranda! Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Covert5 said:


> I recently received my HuntMaster Prototype in the mail just in time for the holidays! Awesome and comfy frame both in thumb support and in pinch grip! I killed a can with it and I recently used it for one of my giveaways!
> 
> Thanks so much Mr. Hays and Daranda! Happy Holidays to you and your family!


That's a nice looking fork. I guess I will have to use PayPal to change my odds of winning one.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good morning slingshootist brother & sister figers. Mr. Hays, i have decided to withdraw my name from this last drawng, just so that others will have more of a chance. and it also is enough for me that i won in one of the earlier drawing already. thanks again to Mr. & Mrs Hays for all you do for our community. Pocket Predator, Great Folks, Great Frames.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - there are some fantastic frames going... Congrats to previous winners - and good luck to everyone else.

I'm in!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm in! Thanks again Bill!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Oh no, not another stimulus check! Decisions, decisions. What ever am I going to buy ... hehehe. *


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like we've got:

1 Bingo

2 Slide Easy

3 KottonMouth

4 Adam2

5 Hoss

6 AndyPandy

7 Court215

8 Tobor8Man

9 PalmettoFlyer

10 Royleonard

11 Ipdvolvoz

12 Vince4242

13 Stankard757

14 KX4SAM

15 MattWalt

16 KawKan

17 SlingDude

18 CrazyCanuck

19 Jazz

20 Cass

21 Reed Lukins

22 Ordo

23 MIsling

I'll check it once again before I do the draw tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Good luck everyone and thank you again Bill!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Good lucks guys!!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

If it's okay Mrs. Kottonmouth said she would love a chance to win.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Atb guy's

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Can't resist I'm in


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you Bill!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck, y'all !


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

If it's not late, I'd like to be in on this one please.....if too late, that's cool too.

Merry Christmas to all ands thanks Bill and Daranda for your generosity and what you've done for this sport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Forum members only.... 10 posts and 10 reputation points or more:

1 Bingo

2 Slide Easy

3 KottonMouth

4 Adam2

5 Hoss

6 AndyPandy

7 Court215

8 Tobor8Man

9 PalmettoFlyer

10 Royleonard

11 Ipdvolvoz

12 Vince4242

13 Stankard757

14 KX4SAM

15 MattWalt

16 KawKan

17 SlingDude

18 CrazyCanuck

19 Jazz

20 Cass

21 Reed Lukens

22 Ordo

23 MIsling

24 RavenTree78

25 Sling-N-Shot

Off to do the draw!

One thing of note.... Make sure that whatever Slingshot related stuff you give away this Christmas... you take a picture of it.

Over the next week I'll be completing a couple of Custom pieces... One will be a Taurus Pro exactly like mine that I shoot except cut from one solid piece of 2" thick Jade G10 .

The other will be a Taurus Pro in OTT... Black G10, Purpleheart, Orange spacer.... Super comfortable, unique and very cool.

This design is extremely stable, super comfortable and allows for that "next level" of accuracy thing that so many of us are after.










To win one of the two Taurus Pro slingshots, along with the remainder of the regular Christmas giveaway protos and such.... Your entry will need to include a picture of the slingshot stuff you gave away.

The person who gave away the most... gets first pick.

Person who gave away the next most... gets second pick.

After that it will be a random draw for whatever is left!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mr. Hays, can someone be nominated? I doubt he would put his name in.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So long as it's a forum member with 10 posts and 10 rep points or more and has pictures of the stuff.... then all is good I suppose... unless somebody objects, and then I'd look at it further.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I only gave away 4 for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh I'm in if its not too late.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KX4SAM said:


> I only gave away 4 for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! That is 4 more shooters entering SlingParadise!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> So long as it's a forum member with 10 posts and 10 rep points or more and has pictures of the stuff.... then all is good I suppose... unless somebody objects, and then I'd look at it further.


Never mind just realized he's not on this forum

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

A don't have pics of the stuff a sent but a pic of the slingshot for my father plus a sent a friend lots but no pic 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

These 2 wee both gifts 1st one to a friend and the bullfinch was to my father with 3 band sets 100 odd ammo the 1st on is sent with forceps 3 X 8 inch of precise band afew cut bands and ammo a half done natural and sand paper hope my friend likes it 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

My entry for the next giveaway.

3 slingshots boxed up for Christmas gifts. Grandson and his friend. And my granddaughter. She got the pink one. And the another boxed set for an adult friend.

That's 4 total.















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Forum members only.... 10 posts and 10 reputation points or more:
> 
> 1 Bingo
> 
> ...


Okay... the winners were numbers 3 and 16...

But a Christmas miracle occurred.... Grinchie Bill's heart grew two sizes more and will also award numbers 4 and 15, because they were just so darn close!

Soooo, it looks like KottonMouth and KawKan for the two black protos and then Adam2 and MattWalt for a kewl surprise of their own too!

PM me your name and address... and Monday we'll be sending you your prizes in the mail.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats Guys. Thank you, Mr. Hays!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, just pics of the slings and or stuff you sent... and make sure you're a member of this forum with at least 10 posts and at least 10 reputation points.... Everyone who's already entered before qualifies on the member and reputation...

We don't need pics of the person or people you sent it to... although that would be super sweet and I'm sure would act as a tiebreaker if needed...

We will just use the honor system to verify if what was pictured actually was sent out... no need to even think anybody would cheat, trust has to come into play at some point in our dealings and brothers of the sling shouldn't be held to a lower standard than my everyday dealings... so there you go!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats fellas, thanks bill for the opportunity. Happy holidays and happy new year.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, I lost by 1/2 again.... :looney: time for PayPay to 'bring it on home'.... :king:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

OH, and if you get pics of the stuff you sent from the recipient... instead of or in addition to your pics of what you sent... that works too... Just so long as it's pics of the stuff

This will be open until next week sometime... so there's no hurry, plenty of time to get what you need to enter.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Forum members only.... 10 posts and 10 reputation points or more:
> ...





Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, just pics of the slings and or stuff you sent... and make sure you're a member of this forum with at least 10 posts and at least 10 reputation points.... Everyone who's already entered before qualifies on the member and reputation...
> 
> We don't need pics of the person or people you sent it to... although that would be super sweet and I'm sure would act as a tiebreaker if needed...
> 
> We will just use the honor system to verify if what was pictured actually was sent out... no need to even think anybody would cheat, trust has to come into play at some point in our dealings and brothers of the sling shouldn't be held to a lower standard than my everyday dealings... so there you go!





Bill Hays said:


> OH, and if you get pics of the stuff you sent from the recipient... instead of or in addition to your pics of what you sent... that works too... Just so long as it's pics of the stuff
> 
> This will be open until next week sometime... so there's no hurry, plenty of time to get what you need to enter.


Here is the draw video:


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Forum members only.... 10 posts and 10 reputation points or more:
> ...


Congrats! And a big heart warmed thank you!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

congrats to the winners have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you Bill so much!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations guys. Thanks Bill for the opportunity to be in the drawings, Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Congratulations guys. Thanks Bill for the opportunity to be in the drawings, Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Thanks and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Kottonmouth said:


> Thank you Bill so much!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family.


And the Merriest of Christmas' to you too!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh wow thats insane... May be one of the best Christmases ever.

Thanks so much Bill for the chance to have won.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations everyone! Bingo and KX4SAM great pictures and gifts! Happy Holidays and Happy Sling'n everyone!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

PM sent!

Merry Christmas to all, and thanks so much to Bill and Daranda!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Oh wow thats insane... May be one of the best Christmases ever.
> 
> Thanks so much Bill for the chance to have won.


Matt... you did win!

Now I need your mailing info, PM when you can


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow thats insane... May be one of the best Christmases ever.
> ...


Bill, it is really a kind thing you did here at Christmas. Giving folks with slingshot addictions the chance for a day or two to hope. Hope is a wonderful feeling. Everyone that entered, each time, got to feel a little hope and a few got to win...but you made it all happen. I thank you for doing it.

The kindness is you show is genuine.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Congrats to the winners. Thanks again Mr. & Mrs. Hays for all you've done and continue to do.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this has been an Amazing giveaway to watch,you and Ms.Hays are some very special folks.Gods blessings on you now and in the years to come. Merry Christmas All!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

As you can probably tell from my unusual posting times.... I'm just finishing up a few orders from today, no matter what I'm doing business has to be taken care of, and believe you me, I very much appreciate it.... Spent most of the day with the kids and my parents... tomorrow will be with Daranda's Mom and her brother's family.... We've got a Scrabble tradition to uphold.

Cajun smoked Turkey and all the fixin's tomorrow... today was spiral cut ham and everything to go with it, including Daranda's (should be award winning) Carrot Cake Supreme...

I was fat before the holiday... and it looks like a little more weight is getting ready to be added!

Guys, I truly appreciate all the kind words and well wishes.... and I really do wish you all a spectacular New Year!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool give away Bill and Daranda,and congrats to the winners, hope all had a blessed Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners and thank you Bill and Daranda for everything that you do for the forum and the slingshot community.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Bill, you and Duranda sure filled all of us with Christmas Cheer to overflowing 
Thanks for everything including the great memories


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Bill and Daranda! I think we are all gonna gain some weight these last weeks of the year! Lol! Enjoy your family time! Thanks for taking the time to spend with us, your sling family, here on the forum! Happy New Year!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr Bill hope your family has a great new year thanks for all you do.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Bill, I hope you have a awesome holiday. Thank you for what you have done.

Did you say smoked Turkey.? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

KX4SAM said:


> Bill, I hope you have a awesome holiday. Thank you for what you have done.
> 
> Did you say smoked Turkey.?
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a smoked Turkey. I bought a smoker this year and haven't had a chance to use it yet.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's a pretty smoky looking turkey all right!

Okay guys.... I'm sure there's got to be more people who gave stuff away at Christmas... and got some pics at either the giving or receiving end?

Anyway, right now it's looking like "KX4SAM" is in the lead followed closely by "Bingo"...

A deal's a deal.... so if by Friday nobody else steps up then it's the easiest prize giveaway I've ever seen!


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Haha didn’t realize the giveaways were still goin! I sent out these 3, 2 homemade natties and one daisy. If you notice I threw on your band clamps and some flats and repackaged it as nicely as I could as these were gifts for a pair of younger shooters. There was another cheapy steel Chinese one in there but no pic. Sent with some clay ammo, wasp targets, and monogrammed leather ammo pouches, made it just in time delivered Christmas Eve! Hope this gets me in, thanks again for the chances Bill and hope everyone had a great Holiday with loved ones!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

gave this one to my brother's nephew.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty smoky looking turkey all right!
> 
> Okay guys.... I'm sure there's got to be more people who gave stuff away at Christmas... and got some pics at either the giving or receiving end?
> 
> ...


Well I gave away a bunch of stuff over the last 3-4 weeks, but not necessarily for Christmas. Besides, I don't think I have pics and I did cross pollinate with the other forum, so I sat this one out. Plus I already won a frame from you so wouldn't/shouldn't be a contender anyway.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Just to review:

Make sure that whatever Slingshot related stuff you give away this Christmas... you take a picture of it.

Over the next week I'll be completing a couple of Custom pieces... One will be a Taurus Pro exactly like mine that I shoot except cut from one solid piece of 2" thick Jade G10 .

The other will be a Taurus Pro in OTT... Black G10, Purpleheart, Orange spacer.... Super comfortable, unique and very cool.

This design is extremely stable, super comfortable and allows for that "next level" of accuracy thing that so many of us are after.










To win one of the two Taurus Pro slingshots, along with the remainder of the regular Christmas giveaway protos and such.... Your entry will need to include a picture of the slingshot stuff you gave away.

Yeah, just pics of the slings and or stuff you sent... and make sure you're a member of this forum with at least 10 posts and at least 10 reputation points.... Everyone who's already entered before qualifies on the member and reputation...

We don't need pics of the person or people you sent it to... although that would be super sweet and I'm sure would act as a tiebreaker if needed...

We will just use the honor system to verify if what was pictured actually was sent out... no need to even think anybody would cheat, trust has to come into play at some point in our dealings and brothers of the sling shouldn't be held to a lower standard than my everyday dealings... so there you go!

The person who gave away the most... gets first pick.

Person who gave away the next most... gets second pick.

After that it will be a random draw for whatever is left!


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

My dad and I are a lot alike. He's been going stir crazy lately with the combo of winter and lockdown. I picked up the slingshot habit because of lockdown boredom last spring so I figured I would pass it along.

For Christmas, I got him set up with all the same stuff I've been using with good results. A Simple shot scout LT, some .5 and .7 precise from pocket predator's site. I pre cut a few of the bands to length and left the rest. I included some 3/8 and 5/16 steel so he can experiment. I set up a couple of targets ready to hang and some crystal string for pouch tying. All he has to do is set up a catch box and go!

When I talked to him a few days ago he had opened the package and seemed really excited. Hopefully we will have a new convert by New Years. When I get any pics of his range setup I'll post one.

Thanks to all the good folks on the forum for good advice over the last months and for the generosity that seems so rare these days. Merry Christmas and happy new year! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Mr.Hays, you can withdraw my entry. I just hoped that my entry would stimulate others, and it did. I too have already won a frame. Best of luck to all the entrants. Thanks again for all you & Mrs. Hays do for our sport.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> Mr.Hays, you can withdraw my entry. I just hoped that my entry would stimulate others, and it did. I too have already won a frame. Best of luck to all the entrants. Thanks again for all you & Mrs. Hays do for our sport.


I'm with you Hoggy. I didn't enter this part of the giveaway in part because the Forum has been so generous to me. I do have a few photos files of frames I've made, traded, or sold but I think I'd be a little embarrassed 'showing off' how many have gone on to better people. Guys like Tag and Treeman and IBjoe really instilled their hardcore 'shoot it forward' mantra in my own sling world. However! I am putting a full sized custom Taurus on my list for sure. TAG hooked me up with a Taurus but I think it is 'less than' full size. One of the reasons that my first production frame purchase was a PP was because I read an article where Bill shared his hand measurements. Turned out I was the same size so it took a lot of trial and guessing out of what the right fit should feel like for me.
I've like seeing the photos posted of people opening their Christmas sling-gifts. That is some honest joy right there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay Guys, time to figure out who gets what!

I'm about 85% done with the two custom slingshots for the top two guys and will give a little something to everyone else who posted a picture of what they gave away this last year...

It looks like KX4SAM gets to choose first.... So KX4SAM, you need to let me know whether you prefer OTT or TTF, to determine which of the two customs you get and then after that I'm going to just go with my whim.

KX4SAM, I need you to PM me your shipping info... and for that matter everyone one else who posted their pics as well, and if you will, please include which you prefer, TTF or OTT as well as your shipping info...

I should have the customs done real soon, (been pretty busy lately not much time to work on "art" projects) and I will post pics of the finished pieces before sending them out


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Way to Go Congrats, Sammy

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Congrats to the winners! Thank you again Bill and Darnda.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank You Bill.

I had no idea of a contest, but did make 4 people very happy with custom hand made slingshot's, and their faces were reward enough


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great job & congratulations Sammy


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats mr. sam, well deserved. thanks again mr. hays for that you've done and continue to do.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners (..this includes everyone who took part in this) it was a bright end to a bad year for me personally.

Happy New Yeer tae everyone from me & mine!
I wish everyone guid health, prosperity & a speedy vaccination in 2021.










Slainte Mhath


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats Sam!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Congratulations everyone!! I can't wait to see the pics of those customs!! I'll drop one of the Huntmaster as soon as i get some free time!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, It is time for the ace in the hole:

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/shoppingcart?mfid=1610059428277_6d35b15083706&flowlogging_id=6d35b15083706#/checkout/shoppingCart


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congrats Sammy and everyone! Thanks again Mr. Hays! Can't wait to see the customs!

Sling-On!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Covert5 said:


> Congrats Sammy and everyone! Thanks again Mr. Hays! Can't wait to see the customs!
> 
> Sling-On!


I can't wait to see that old Black Panther turned into a new Scorpion.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

You guys can't wait, how do you think I feel!

Christmas again!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

KX4SAM said:


> You guys can't wait, how do you think I feel!
> 
> Christmas again!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


congrats Sam


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

What ever happened to Bill's 'Art Projects' ?


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Do not know. I am concerned for his well being.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

KX4SAM said:


> Do not know. I am concerned for his well being.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is why he refers to them as 'Art Projects'. I have never made a custom slingshot but I have carved birds on commission and those juices don't always flow...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

passing on the good, sending a air force bud, brother figer and slingshootist 2 frames today. been waiting on a chance since winning in this thread.


----------

